# 101.28990 QCGB Gear



## roadie33 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone tell me what the Pressure Angle, Diametrical Pitch, Pitch Diameter and Face Width of gear 10-1523 20T in the Gear Box?
I may need to order one from Boston Gear or Clausing and would like the info before I call for Pricing.

It is the one circled in RED.


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2014)

I believe that all the gears in all the atlas lathes are 14 1/2 Pitch Angle.  Here is something that I read on another forum. 

_The box is a transmission in two halves, the shaft the selectors ride on is what carries the power from the left half (16 pitch *gears* so they can mesh with the change *gears*), to the right half (20 pitch *gears*) which contain the stack *gears* and out put gear on the lead screw collar.
_


----------



## roadie33 (Dec 19, 2014)

Emailed Clausing and this was the response.

[FONT=&quot]"The gear, 10-1523, is $54.64 plus shipping.  We have them in stock subject to prior sale.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Quotation valid for 30 days"

Looks like I'll be ordering one.
[/FONT]


----------



## roadie33 (Dec 23, 2014)

The new gear came in tonight and got it installed. Not the easiest place to get fingers in to hold the gear in place while sliding the shaft back thru both arms.
 Everything moves a lot easier now. I can actually change the speed now.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 23, 2014)

Sounds good.  Sometimes, it just pays to spend the money and buy the right part for the job and be done with it.:thinking: 		

Robert D.


----------

